# Stuck Puck



## cocobean (Jan 4, 2016)

I have had a Barista Express for about 6 months, after setting up with my favourite bean and gring settings, all has been OK til now.

The puck which normally drops out with 1 tap on my knock box, is jamming in the group head.

I have not changed any settings, bean is 10 to 20 day old Brazilian, water is Ashbeck, grind = 4, amount = 2 O'clock, water volume is standard.

Anyone any ideas


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How much are you coffee are you using ... ( by weight ) in waht sized basket


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Also, have you upped the dose or lowered the dose at all?

Or are you still dosing the same grams as when it didnt stick?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It depends how the group on these works, but if there is a typical bit of suction as the group vents after the shot then this can happen.

It can be to do with a little too much coffee in the basket (a typical test of this is to place a 1p on the dry puck, lock it in and then remove it. The penny should only make the very slightest on indentations. If it is pushed in or breaks the puck you have too much coffee)

But if your coffee tastes good then dont worry about it. After you unlock the pf, don't remove it from under the group then turn the machine on and then off very quickly and the puck will drop down.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Dylan said:


> It depends how the group on these works, but if there is a typical bit of suction as the group vents after the shot then this can happen.
> 
> It can be to do with *a little too much coffee in the basket* (a typical test of this is to place a 1p on the dry puck, lock it in and then remove it. The penny should only make the very slightest on indentations. If it is pushed in or breaks the puck you have too much coffee)


Ive read it can be because there is *too little coffee in the basket* which means theres more headroom and this causes there to be more negative pressure \ partial vacuum when the solenoid cuts in which in turn leads to a greater tendency for the puck to stick


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Ive read it can be because there is *too little coffee in the basket* which means theres more headroom and this causes there to be more negative pressure \ partial vacuum when the solenoid cuts in which in turn leads to a greater tendency for the puck to stick


Heh, that may well be!

I was also going to guess at tamping pressure, maybe a heavier tamp more firmly locks the puck into the basket. But thats just a guess.


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

I read somewhere that the age of the bean can sometimes have an affect. Maybe that could be down to as they age if your grinder is on a timed setting you could be dosing more than the basket can take. Weigh a correct dose into your basket and try. Just a thought.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This only ever happens on a Tuesday to me


----------

